# 2BR Golden Strand Resort, Sunny Isles, Miami



## Seaport104

Rare 2BR for June 20-27 at Golden Strand Resort. 

Beachfront, central location and close proximity to South Beach. 


http://www.goldenstrandresort.com/resort/


----------



## chequon

*Golden Strand rental*

How much is the rental?


----------



## Seaport104

chequon said:


> How much is the rental?



$700 for the week


----------



## Seaport104

Still Available!


----------



## Seaport104

Still available


----------



## eschjw

Last chance to get a summer rental at this resort. It is close to Haulover Park which is home to one of the top ten nude beaches in the USA.


----------



## Andrea6811

Would this be available for 2 nights beginning June 22?

Thank you!
Andrea
andrea6811@aol.com


----------



## Seaport104

Andrea6811 said:


> Would this be available for 2 nights beginning June 22?
> 
> Thank you!
> Andrea
> andrea6811@aol.com



It's available for the whole week of 6/20-6/27 but I cant break the week up.


----------



## Egret1986

*Definitely a favorite resort of mine!*

Awesome deal on this rental!

Great location for exploring Miami, South Beach, parts of the Everglades, Ft. Lauderdale, Hollywood Beach and upper Florida Keys.


----------



## Andrea6811

Sounds like the perfect place for what we need but they only have those 2 nights available to stay.  Bummer!

Thanks though!


----------



## RobSedgwick

Sent a private message with a question last night. Thanks!


----------

